# Blue ram,golden ram or bolivian ram?? Confused



## ReefTrooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Hey. i cannot decide whether to keep blue rams golden ones or Bolivians i know Bolivians are easier but i don't find them as colorful :| My gold rams have already formed pairs so i don't really want to take them out of my aquarium -_- and i like all three. So any suggestions which ones to keep and why will be appreciated  Also it is said that gold rams are infertile is this true? thanks. They are in a 30 gallon tank you can see pics in my aquarium log.Thanks


----------



## ReefTrooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Also are indian almond leaves good to include in the golden rams aquarium? as i live in india and these trees grow everywhere i have unlimited supply. i currently have some 50 at my house to use so would be interested in knowing if its beneficial to the fish thanks


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

adding indian almond leaves to your water will depend entirely on how your water tests for hardness, and ph.

personally, I prefer bolivian rams to any of the others. Its only M. Altispinosus and M. Ramirezi. Gold rams, and electric blue rams are all different colors of the german blue ram, which are all M. Ramirezi. Not only are the bolivian rams easier to keep, and much easier to adapt to non-native water conditions, but in my experience they tend to have more personality, and are fun to watch. 

ive read and heard many times that the hormone treatments some farms give the blue rams to make them more colorful runs a chance of making them all (M. Ramirezi) infertile. Dont remember where I heard it, though.


----------



## ReefTrooper (Jan 29, 2012)

thank you  But i think i will keep my golden rams as they have already formed pairs and are really very beautiful :-D Do you think that even gold rams are infertile?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

I imagine gold rams are hormone treated the same as the other M. Ramirezi, which means there is a chance they are infertile. Not sure, though. 

As for which ram, you like the gold ram keep the gold ram. You asked for opinions, and you got mine  it was just my $0.02.


----------



## ReefTrooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Yeah thanks i will consider the Bolivians i might get some to try 
here are some pics of my golden rams :-D :
























Hope you like them


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Very lovely fish. To answer your initial question, as you already have these, and it is a 30g aquarium, I would not get any more rams of any species. They will squabble in that small a space and your lovely golden rams will not be so lovely.


----------



## ReefTrooper (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks Byron :-D ill take your advice and will just leave everything as it is.Thanks also to beetlebz.


----------

